# Unmolded soap - smells horrid!



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I soaped the Candle Science Blueberry fragrance two days ago. I just unmolded it and it smells terrible! And it is such a pretty soap - blue with a violet swirl. Any chance the scent might improve as it ages? I've never had one come out of the mold smelling horrid before.

PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Sometimes it will get better other times, no. 

I had this happen with an amazing coffee FO (OOB). I soaped it and YUCK! It never did come around.
Good thing it was only a sample so I wasn't out much.

RFS is a FO that can smell funny before it is cured. The one I am using now is lovely OOB, in leave on products and in soap even before a full cure.

Nothing much you can do but wait and see. 

Sara


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Sara. 

But I simply can't figure out what RFS and OOB is. 

PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry. :blush

RFS - Rice Flower & Shea

OOB - Out of Bottle

Sara


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

ok - I was guessing that for OOB, but it makes more sense now that I know what RFS is!

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Coconuts for me are the worst, they smell like plastic until cured....and yep RFS...playdough! Worse is the ammonia in GM soaps...but cured most do come around. Vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

PJ I have seen a lot of scents, but especially fruit ones, that smell awful and ammonia like. Most improve within a day, sometimes a week for scent to return.
Becky


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone! You're making me feel so much better. I unmolded those soaps and wanted to cry. They're my prettiest soaps yet (I finally got the swirl through to the bottom on every single log - but they smell so stinky. And I made 48 of them!!!

Lesson learned - always make a test batch!!! :blush

PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Milk soaps especially can smell funny when made or just unmolded, I did a blueberry one once that also smelled funny and ended up smelling like bubblegum,, People loved it.. I hated it.. If it does not come out smelling good, you can grate it up and mix with another fruit scent.. that sometimes works..
Barbara
Give it a good month before you decide to get rid of it..


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Our blueberry smelled awful at first, but the kinda mellowed a little--- do you think there are just some scents that don't work with goats milk? Or do you think it depends on the vendor you buy it from? Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

:duh Well of course the scents are going to be different :blush from various places. LOl Carolyn


----------

